# Holiday In Cairo



## oneplusthree

Hi all

I've just got a bit of an issue. My sister lives in Egypt and has done for 3 years. Myself, my brother,sister and mum have been to visit several times, but every time we've flown my brother's passport shows up red when scanned at Cairo airport, and he's pulled aside and asked questions. He's eventually let in after a while. He has no criminal record, or been involved with anything he shouldn't be. The Egyptians don't want to give any reason as to why this is happening so we have no explanation from that end. And when my brothers called the passport office here in UK, they've told him there's no issue with his passport, so seems to be connected to the Egyptian system? He's considering changing his last name and getting a new passport, but before considering it, will his old name and passport be linked to the new one, and show up his old details when scanned?
He doesn't want to do this and jeopardise being able to come back to and see our sister.


Thank You in advance


----------

